# New build Lee Enfields (AIA)



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

I picked up one of the new build "Enfields" from Wolverine Supplies.  This one is in 7.62x39mm.  Quite pleased with it, though with the weather of late, I haven't had it out to see how it groups, so the full assessment is not yet complete.







Adding the scope leaves me with a chin-weld as opposed to a cheek-weld, so I'm probably going to pick up a cheek-rest, similar to that on my #4(T).

I've got a little Leupold VX-II 1-4x scope on it.  Intent is for this to be my rifle for hunting....ballistics are similar to the .30-30 and that's good enough for anything I'll be shooting at here in Nova Scotia.

This is a variant of the rifle that some have suggested as a replacement for the Ranger's old (and getting older) #4's.  I understand that there's been discussion of using this rifle in 7.62x51 as a straight-up replacement, but I'm thinking that there might be better options.

Anyhow, more photos at this link:

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/econolodge/Rifle/

If you want a peek.

NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Feb 2011)

I've always wanted to get my hands on a jungle carbine...I didn't know I could get one through Wolverine Supplies.

I own a #4 

Shooter what is your opinion on this rifle ? I'm Thinking of picking it up too:

http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/M-14S.shtm


----------



## shooked1 (5 Feb 2011)

I have heard only good things about the M-14S  it is cost effective to any american made M-14 or M1A but I suggest to check out canadian gun nuts if you want information on the rifle.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

Tar,

I've owned one of the M-14S's, and helped organize an M-14 Clinic (flew in the recognized Canadian expert on M-14's, Barney G from Collingwood.)  I've been hands on with over a dozen of them over the past few years, and not one was perfect, but all were good shooters, and one was even modified to Target standards with a big honking Stainless match barrel.  

They are a fine rifle, and the quality has improved significantly over the early '90's products that you hear about in the US the so called "Poly-Tech" M-14's.  I have Brinnell hardness testing results that someone e-mailed me showing them to be comparable to USGI M-14's in both receiver hardness, and bolt hardness.

Some of them have had issues with minor fitting and adjustment, and I've got the technology/tools to be able to shim the M-14's gas system, and check a few other things too.  If you buy one, drop me a line and I can help you look it over and see what may need doing with it.  Cost you a Large Timmies with Milk.

As for the Jungle-carbine, this is a new build, in 7.62x39, as opposed to the original .303 British.  

I own several #4's in various configs, from a .223 Target conversion to a 1950 Longbranch, to a 1944 #4 Mk.1 (T) Sniper.  I like my Enfields 

NS


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (5 Feb 2011)

I don't think 7.62 x 39 is a long enough bullet for big game in Alberta, not sure about Nova Scotia.  After India converted to the FN-FAL they kept producing Lee Enfields but in 7.62 x 51 until they had sufficient FALs.  Not many years ago, Indian Police still had Lee Enfields, they still might.  Over the years there has been debate over whether it is wise to chamber Lee Enfields in 7.62 x 51 because the bolt does not lock in the barrel.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

Dennis,

My understanding of the concern with the Indian 2A1 Enfield rifles was the metallurgy of the receivers.  They're based on the #1 Mk III action, rather than the stronger #4 Action.

My experience has been that when there's a problem with a #4 action, and the cartridge case blows up, it will result in explosive removal of the extractor, and a chunk of brass that had to be surgically removed from my friend's shoulder. 

I don't know what a #1 action would do in the same situation.  

I do, however, also have a 1A1 FN from India, and honestly, it's worth the $99 I paid for it.

As for the x39 being enough for local game, well, I don't hunt much, but when I do, it's generally at distances of less than 100 meters.  It's got the oomph for that.

NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Feb 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Tar,
> 
> I've owned one of the M-14S's, and helped organize an M-14 Clinic (flew in the recognized Canadian expert on M-14's, Barney G from Collingwood.)  I've been hands on with over a dozen of them over the past few years, and not one was perfect, but all were good shooters, and one was even modified to Target standards with a big honking Stainless match barrel.
> 
> ...



Sounds good Shooter! I will take you up on that offer once I get the M14s for sure! Do you know of a local supplier in the HRM of is it easiest just to buy it online ?

My #4 is sadly one of the man that were sportized after the war and sold (probably through sears my grandfather says lol ) for hunting. I have always wanted to get a true unsportized version and the jungle carbine.


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

Tar,

Locals...um....try the Army Navy....they may have them, or just order direct from Marstar.  

I have dealt with both, and I will recommend going direct to Marstar.

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Feb 2011)

Hniatuk's (sp??) out past the airport may have them too.  Call first.

NS


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Feb 2011)

Did not the UK use the SMLE in 7.62x51 mm for their sniper rifle for many years?


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Feb 2011)

The 4T's were rechambered into 7.62x51 creating the L42.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Feb 2011)

Interestingly, when they did the L-42 conversion, they also refurbed the #32 Telescopes to the L1A1 Standard, calibrating the drum to meters, and following the 7.62 round's ballistic path rather than the .303's.

NS


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Feb 2011)

It's good to see a job fully done. Although I'm quite sure most of the non-paper targets would have wished differently.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Feb 2011)

Canadian Arsenals Limited converted a number of Long Branch LE Mk 4's, to 7.62x51 in the 60's, consisting of new barrels, extractor and box mag.  Fired one on a pretty regular basis in  the late 70's, they functioned flawlessly. If you keep your eye open you'll see one every once in a while for sale. Very nice rifles.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Feb 2011)

Tango,

Here's a pic of my #4(T)....






Link for more and detail photos:

http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/coffee/pics/4T/

 :shooter:

 :soldier:

NS


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Feb 2011)

Beautiful. Do you shoot her much?


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Feb 2011)

T18,

I've had her out a couple of times.  It's a fair-weather rifle for sure.  If there's more than a few clouds up, I don't haul her out.  I know she was made to take worse, but I'd rather not put a $4200 rifle that's 66 years old out in weather....

I haven't adjusted the scope at all, except for centering up the windage (some numpty spun it hard over to one side) 

Her 2nd shot rung the gong at 265 meters....(4x6" target)

With the scope setting put on it 60+ years ago.

Now THAT is repeatability.

NS


----------



## Nuggs (6 Feb 2011)

Nice NS. I too had been looking at one of those for awhile.

I just finished rebuilding one of my grandfathers old No 4s. Excuse the PH P5C on this build, tried to stay old scholl and placate the old man


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Feb 2011)

Best place for her, out on the line. Thanks for sharing NS. I have to get my crap together and get my license renewed. Then I can go get an enfield again.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Feb 2011)

I seriously considered getting one, the 5 rd mag put me a bit though, not to mention reloading yet another caliber. My friend has the 7.62x51 version, very nice rifle.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

Do you know where he found a 7.62mm Enfield?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2011)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Do you know where he found a 7.62mm Enfield?



See my post further up re: Canadian Arsenals. 

You can try looking on E&E at Gunnutzhttp://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/index.php or Gun Addicts http://gunaddicts.com/

If none are listed, post a request. You might get lucky.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that. I found a couple of Jungle Carbines on Gunnutz, but that was about it. I'm going to keep going to local gun shows to see what comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Feb 2011)

The 7.62 Enfields show up as DCRA Enfields or .308 Enfields.

Gunnutz usually has a couple a month pass through.

Price is usually between $500-800 depending on condition and options with it.

NS


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the Info. I'll keep my Mk1 Eyeball peeled.


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

Is it true that the Rangers use Enfield rifles instead of m16's? 
  Because they don't freeze, or something like that?






   Bill


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> As for the x39 being enough for local game, well, I don't hunt much, but when I do, it's generally at distances of less than 100 meters.  It's got the oomph for that.
> 
> NS



I checked the hunting regs for Sask., Ont., and Alberta and only Alberta had anything on cartridge size and that was the following,  * "ammunition of less than .23 calibre, ammunition that contains non-expanding bullets,"* there is nothing about length of cartridge. However, I'm pretty sure that most provincial regulations have similar restrictions (e.g. calibre and non-expanding bullets). Which brings up the question, does anyone make 7.26 x 39 MM ammo with a soft-point bullet? If not, then you (probably) can't use them for big game hunting.* 

* One exception is varmints (e.g. coyotes) that can be hunted with non-expanding bullets (aka ball or hard-point bullets).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> Is it true that the Rangers use Enfield rifles instead of m16's?
> Because they don't freeze, or something like that?
> 
> 
> ...



Read more, post less and use the search function.

To answer your question, yes and no.


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Read more, post less and use the search function.
> 
> To answer your question, yes and no.



I searched,
 but I couldn't find anything to answer my question. 


Bill


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> I searched,
> but I couldn't find anything to answer my question.
> 
> 
> Bill



Step 1- go to the index page
Step 2- type in *Lee Enfield * in the search box.....I got 6 pages worth of hits....and you get none?
Step 3- type in *rangers* in the search box----again I get 29 pages....in all fairness some of those entries will deal with the US Rangers, QYR, Butlers Rangers etc...the point I am trying to make is there is information there...you just have to search through it and refine your search more.
So get off your ass and don't lie, there are a myriad of sources out there.....google works as well

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

Oh okay, I guess I wrote it wrong.
 I'm new here so I'm just figuring out all the search functions.
 You don't have to jump at me, a simple polite answer is good enough.


Bill


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> Oh okay, I guess I wrote it wrong.
> I'm new here so I'm just figuring out all the search functions.
> You don't have to jump at me, a simple polite answer is good enough.
> 
> ...



Go to your PMs.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Jun 2011)

Yes, 

There is 7.62x39mm Soft Point ammo.

I've got a bit onhand.

NS


----------



## Bass ackwards (8 Jun 2011)

Cabelas lists 7.62X39 soft point ammunition on their website. 

http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&&section=1187&section2=1280&section3=1464&ID=27683

Shipping costs can be prohibitive though, if you're not handy to Winnipeg.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> There is 7.62x39mm Soft Point ammo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info...never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## Flopper (10 Jun 2011)

I picked up one of their new build No. 4 SMLE's in 7.62 x 51mm from MARSTAR.

I've only shot it through the iron sights at 100m, but so far, I am very pleased with the accuracy and workmanship. 
I was getting approximately 1-1/2 Inch 5 shot groups at 100m with a strong crosswind.

My only complaint would be that the windage is very tricky to adjust on the front post, but that's probably user error more than anything else.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jun 2011)

Thought about getting the 7.62 x39 version but put off by the 5rd mag limit.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jun 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Thought about getting the 7.62 x39 version but put off by the 5rd mag limit.



The original Lee Enfield is allowed to keep it's full 10 round mag capacity under our existing laws (5 rd centrefire mags). I wonder if anyone has approached the CFC about this (near identical) copy being exempted also.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jun 2011)

Problem as I understand it is that the rifle uses AK mags, unlike the .308 version which uses a mag similar but different than the M14/M305 one. (A well known CGN dealer is fighting a case about this right now)


----------

